
Show HN: Muse – Tool for Thought on iPad - adamwiggins
https://launch-preview.museapp.com/
======
adamwiggins
Hey all, Muse cofounder here. I’ve been on Hacker News 13 years but this is my
first Show HN. You might know me from YC08 and as Heroku cofounder and author
of 12factor.net.

Today my team and I are launching Muse, a thinking tool.

Engineers sometimes talk about “typing problems” and “thinking problems”; Muse
is for the latter. For example: designing a distributed system, doing a deep
read of an algorithms paper, or creating a product roadmap.

My colleagues and I spent a few years doing research at a lab called Ink &
Switch. You can read HN discussions of our publications on software
performance [1], the creative process [2], and local-first software [3].

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18506170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18506170)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20255457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20255457)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21581444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21581444)

One research question for us was whether touchscreens could ever be as
powerful as desktop tools like vim or emacs. That resulted a prototype we
named Muse. We saw commercial potential and spun it out of the lab last year.

A founding insight for Muse is that deep thinking happens away from the
computer. e.g. in a sketchbook, on a whiteboard, or just in your head. There
are some up-and-coming tools for thought like Notion and Roam but they’re tied
to the desktop/laptop form factor and primarily focused on text. We saw an
opportunity for a thinking tool that blends together visual media, text, and
offers spatial navigation on a tablet.

Since this is a technical crowd, you might be interested in some of the
challenges building this thing, like maintaining 120fps at all times. There is
no concept of opening a file or a loading screen—you just navigate to a
document and it’s already there. Ink rendering is another ongoing engineering
challenge, from point simplification to curve fitting to stroke masking for
the eraser. Happy to talk about any of this in the comments.

We’re charging $100/year, comparable to other prosumer tools like Dropbox,
Evernote, Roam, etc. There’s a generous free tier and you can export your data
as a flat files (PNG, PDF, TXT).

We’re building in public on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/MuseAppHQ](https://twitter.com/MuseAppHQ) and Mark and I
talk shop on our podcast:
[https://museapp.com/podcast](https://museapp.com/podcast)

HN is known for sharp critique, so bring it on. Will also answer questions or
accept praise if you feel like doing one of those :-)

~~~
Closi
> We’re charging $100/year, comparable to other prosumer tools like Dropbox,
> Evernote...

Well Evernote has a free tier and past that it’s really <$50 per year - plus
there is currently an additional 40% off, so I think your competitor pricing
research might be a little off.

I mean if you are really comparing against Evernote it’s really free for a
similar service, and offer multi-device sync between mobile and their desktop
app as a service, so I would say the Evernote free tier is the most comparable
even though I like the look of your product.

This is a $19.99 app or $2.99 per month subscription to compete with things
like notability.

~~~
adamwiggins
That's a reasonable objection. Muse does have a free tier also.

Notability is a great app, but it's a sketchbook so not really a comparison.

~~~
benhurmarcel
You should make clear somewhere (in the App Store description ideally,
otherwise on your website) what are the limitations of the free version.

~~~
icelancer
Yeah - it's not clear at all.

------
tyre
This is very cool.

The price point was a shock.

I think committing to a year-long subscription is a tough sell. Not because
the product isn't great, but because I've tried apps before and then abandoned
them because they didn't become a habit. Maybe it lasted a month, maybe two,
but they never became part of my routine.

So committing to paying for a year up front is a tough sell.

The other question is why it is a subscription. Not why _you_ want it to be a
subscription, but why the product needs to be. You mention in another comment
that "all content is stored 100% on-device". So it's not that I'm paying for
cloud storage (which I already have, and I don't have multiple iPads so it
would be more of a peace of mind thing anyway.)

I understand that it funds your continued development, but it's hard for me to
see what that means. Is there a product roadmap so I can say, "Yeah, actually,
I want to pay for those new features."

Here's how I would pay:

1\. One-time cost for software that would get updates until the next major
version.

2\. Monthly subscription for software if there is a product roadmap. I want to
see what I'm buying.

3\. Yearly subscription with a discount to (2). The commitment is worth
something to you. It would have to be worth it to me too.

Rough guesses:

1\. $50

2\. $10/mo

3\. $100/yr

------
ogre_codes
If the app stores all my data locally, why does it require an email? It
doesn't even say _why_ an email is required, just an annoying "Enter your
email to get started" with no option to skip.

I don't understand why apps have gotten so hostile towards curious users.

For me, that's a hard _Nope_.

~~~
adamwiggins
That's fair, and we're considering ways to make it possible to try the app
without an email.

However I'm curious: do you apply this same criteria when trying software like
Notion, Figma, or Google Docs? I assume you have different criteria based on
whether the software is downloaded to your local device or not, but would love
to understand why that's so.

~~~
ogre_codes
> However I'm curious: do you apply this same criteria when trying software
> like Notion, Figma, or Google Docs?

Above you mentioned your preference for keeping data local to the device. That
is one of the big motivators for even downloading the app. I don't use Notion
or Figma, and prefer Pages or Numbers to Google Docs when possible, so yes I
do apply the same criteria.

Even though I avoid it when possible, I can at least understand why a tool
like Google Docs which is cloud first or collaborative by nature requires an
account. Why a local-first app requires an email is a complete mystery to me.
What's the benefit to me as a user? If you don't make that case, I assume it's
for marketing and pass on it.

~~~
ogre_codes
Also, so much of the junk mail I get now is notifications from products and
services I used for a while and stopped using later. I'm sure every vendor
thinks their product or service announcements are meaningful and worthwhile.
But ultimately the bulk of them are just pleas to get me back on their
service/ site.

So now I avoid dropping my email when I can avoid it. Passing it out to try a
new product just doesn't cross that bar.

------
raleighm
Last year I stumbled upon the research articles about Muse development at Ink
& Switch. They exude care and craftsmanship. Really fun to read. Highly
recommended. Muse's newsletter is great, too.
[https://www.inkandswitch.com/](https://www.inkandswitch.com/)

I didn't know anyone on the Muse team but was so curious I reached out and
asked for beta access and they kindly gave it. I've been using for about a
year. I really love it. My use cases are light -- hobby sketches, sundry
visual notes -- but I keep finding more things to use it for because it's just
so... fun. It's fun feeling so extended and free using a digital tool.

I'm pleased to see it on HN front page.

~~~
adamwiggins
A year, wow--that's the very earliest beta we made available. It was pretty
rough back then, so thanks for sticking with it!

------
gklitt
I've been using Muse for a while and it's a lovely, beautifully designed
product. Feels like the rare tool that really gets the most out of my iPad Pro
hardware. I use it for most of my deep brainstorming sessions.

I'm a PhD student so I have a limited budget, but I don't mind the $100/year
price point. It's become a key tool in my research workflow so it's totally
worth it. I find it a bit odd that people think Netflix is worth more money
than a tool that might transform your creative output.

~~~
natcombs
> I find it a bit odd that people think Netflix is worth more money than a
> tool that might transform your creative output.

While the price is nearly the same, Netflix pays for thousands of employees
and hundreds of actresses & crews to produce entertainment.

This app doesn’t have hundreds of employees doing my thinking, reviewing my
notes, or making suggestions. Apples & oranges

------
wmab
Congrats on the launch, it's great to see the space develop as well as more
applications being designed for specific uses, I can see Muse fitting in with
my other iPad habits (such as Fresco for wire design), and targeting a
specific user for their niche.

The price tag certainly has HN crawling, clearly without downloading and
seeing how simple it is to use with only an email. Most prosumer companies
play down the cost, and highlight the free trial. Given the "power user"
nature of getting up to speed with Muse (video + 9 "tasks" to complete) it's
worth trying to remove all friction from installs since you'll get churn from
a subset even before prompting them about the price, due to the commitment
someone needs to make with new habit forming and learning.

Will you be adding collaboration into the app? With remote teams increasing I
can see this helping share ideas and promote collaboration outside of Google
Docs/Notion/Figma etc.

Did you dog food the development? I imagine designing and building the app
would have required a lot of deep thinking!

~~~
adamwiggins
Thanks, and yes collaboration is on the roadmap. Because thinking is first and
foremost a private activity, we wanted to get the single-user experience right
as a foundation.

Heavy dogfooding, yes! I use Muse for absolutely everything in designing,
planning, and thinking about strategy for our company and product. Can't
imagine my life without it after a year of using the product.

~~~
wmab
Awesome. Keep it up and I look forward to seeing the feature roll out over the
coming months!

------
bfirsh
If you're in the early stage building a product, their podcast is extremely
helpful. It really deserves a Show HN all of its own.

[https://museapp.com/podcast](https://museapp.com/podcast)

I particularly enjoyed two recent ones, Authentic Marketing[0] and Principled
Products[1] (which also has some background about 12 Factor Apps, if you
remember that). Very useful for our stage where we have a new thing, but we're
still trying to figure out how to explain it.

Thanks Adam, et al!

[0] [https://overcast.fm/+Y-HVh9MxU](https://overcast.fm/+Y-HVh9MxU) [1]
[https://overcast.fm/+Y-HUBwJwA](https://overcast.fm/+Y-HUBwJwA)

------
bookmarkable
My feedback... 1\. Trial is way too short for a $99 purchase. 2\. Adding a
photo, deleting, and re-adding uses up "trial cards" \- so the trial is really
just tutorial-level playing with the software. 3\. Not clear why I can add
elements to the top layer... why would I have an Empty Board and a photo next
to each other? Why can't I drag the photo into the Empty Board? Instead, the
photo covers the board. Confusing. 4\. I know you aren't alone, but why do you
need my email address before I know anything about this app? Just let me tap
open and experiment before you ask. 5\. If you must have an email, why aren't
you supporting Sign in with Apple so I can use a relay email? 6\. I'm not
clear when I would open this app. I would've prefer a full page of example
boards to see how power users would/will use this tool. I can always delete
example boards, but instead I have a blank page and 4 second videos. That
screams time investment and learning curve ahead.

~~~
adamwiggins
Thanks for the feedback.

\- You can use the trial for unlimited time, and many folks do.

\- We've tried onboarding that includes sample boards, but this tends to be
confusing because it's someone else's thoughts rather than your own.

\- There is a learning curve--we like tools take a bit of time investment, but
one that will pay off with power and flexibility in the long run. vim and
emacs were two inspirations here.
[https://museapp.com/handbook](https://museapp.com/handbook)

------
eugeniub
Sorry, $100/year just feels too high. It's about the same price as a Photoshop
subscription.

Correction: Previously I got some numbers mixed up, and I said it's almost
twice the price.

~~~
adamwiggins
You're able to judge the fairness of the price without having tried the
product?

We have quite a few paying customers, and I think they'd say it's worth it
because it helps them think and be creative in a way that no other tool does.

But obviously that's a decision that's up to each person, and we offer a free
tier so you can find out for yourself.

Happily we're a small team, so we only need a few thousand customers at this
price to make it sustainable.

~~~
biddit
You may find more value digging into why the grandparent (And many others
here) didn’t find value from the demo and propositions on your home page, than
arguing with us here.

One of the most important concepts I learned doing 100’s of pitches is that
understanding the value of your product is not the customer’s problem - it’s
yours. Find a way to communicate it better :)

------
natcombs
I'd consider $100, but not a $100 per year subscription? Come on!

~~~
adamwiggins
Out of curiosity, what's your take on the price of Dropbox ($120/year),
Evernote ($96/year), or Roam ($165/year)?

~~~
turtlebits
Dropbox is a service. Even if you don't use the app, they are providing value
to you. Evernote app is free, but the value comes from storage and sync
(access).

Apps don't provide value unless you use them.

~~~
dchuk
Most things don't provide value unless you use them. Netflix isn't valuable
unless you use it, do you abhor their subscription pricing?

If you consistently use the app, and they consistently improve it, don't you
think it's fair to consistently pay for it?

------
lumax
Nice to see Muse launch! I've been using the beta for a few months now after
stumbling on the Ink & Switch design essay when researching tools for thought.

It's awesome, I can recommend it wholeheartedly - the modeless interaction and
spatial organisation might seem subtle, however they really enable a very
smooth workflow that allows to think about something without being distracted
by the tool. The best example is probably erasing something in Muse with the
'left finger on screen mode' in contrast to tapping an eraser symbol as in the
standard design of note-taking apps. This gets internalized pretty quickly and
then erasing doesn't distract ones line of thought anymore. I actually find
myself doing this 'second finger erasing' by accident in other note-taking
apps all the time.

Like others in the comments, as a student I also found the price tag a bit
hefty - however Adam Wiggins mentioned in an email that they are planning a
~30$/yr educational discount. I personally found that a lot more reasonable,
maybe that's interesting to other students as well.

------
epaga
This is nearly exactly my dream rewrite of my iOS app Mindscope
[http://www.mindscopeapp.com/](http://www.mindscopeapp.com/) that I never
quite got around to doing. Love this. Congrats!

Mindscope always was text (and later arrows) only, which had its advantages
because it forced focus. But I love the Apple Pencil support!

I love seeing your solutions to the same problems I encountered developing
Mindscope. Especially Love your solution for dragging one card into another by
dragging it then pinching into the other. It feels very natural.

Major props.

------
SparkyMcUnicorn
All this talk of a free tier, but I can't see any information about it on the
website or app store. Is it the "Free Trial", which indicates to me that it's
a time limited demo?

I want this information before installing yet another app that appears too
expensive for the value it provides. If I think the free tier might work for
me, I'm much more likely to be convinced to go paid once I experience the
value it adds to my life.

If this was $8/month I probably wouldn't have given the price a second
thought, even though I'm fully capable of basic math.

~~~
adamwiggins
Good feedback! We used to include the trial terms (unlimited time, up to 100
cards) in the signup email but now that it's direct download from the App
Store we need to find another place.

And good point about monthly vs yearly perception.

~~~
biztos
I also think that $8/mo (or $9, whatever) is a much lower barrier to entry.

The difference here is I'm unsure how much I'd actually use it... so if I like
it I'd happily pay monthly for a sort of extended "pro" trial, knowing that if
it turns out I don't really use it I can just cancel in the App Store.

At $100/year I have to be pretty sure I'll use it a lot: I probably have a
dozen different subscriptions in that range but I definitely don't want two
dozen.

I'm not saying I won't give you the $100, just that I prefer to trial full-
featured products and I'm happy to pay for an open-ended trial within reason.
No idea how typical that attitude is.

------
rememberlenny
When I bought an iPad pro, I asked friends what are their favorite apps. One
person religiously vouched for how much Muse has affected the way they work on
a day to day. Like me, they are a artist and in the software space, and felt
Muse gave them the ability to both organize things spatially, while making use
of the iPad's drawing features in everything they do.

I was able to get on the beta and found it quite satisfying as an application.
Its basically the missing OS for iPad to let you do everything that you
imagine the iPad is supposed to let you do.

~~~
adamwiggins
This is amazing, thank you ️<3

------
janandonly
I wanted to try this app. My iPhone firewall (lockdown.com) showed a bunch of
tracking apps all ”calling home” to I uninstalled it without trying.

~~~
bronson
[https://lockdownhq.com](https://lockdownhq.com) Looks impressive, glad you
mentioned it.

------
Wump
There seems to be a lot of griping about the $100/year price here. The folks
behind Muse have made what seems to be a solid product and want to charge for
it to build a sustainable business. I don't understand what the issue is.

On the one hand, people complain about having to pay for things (especially
subscriptions). On the other, they complain about startups that try to grow
fast, subsidize the cost of the product with venture money, and get acquired
and shut down. I don't have a problem with either approach; I think they both
have their place.

But how can software developers trying to build great products (and
businesses) escape this lose-lose scenario?

You may not feel that this specific product is worth $100/year to you. That's
fine; not everything is for everyone. But how do we, as a tech community,
better support people and teams trying to create value in a sustainable way?

~~~
ckluis
FWIW, I paid for this the second I crossed the free trial threshold. The
polish is 1% level. It's truly a next-level product.

~~~
raleighm
I agree. That price for a great home to do great thinking? Well worth it.

------
copypasted
In defense of price...

I'd consider it as much an investment in the iPad itself as it is in the
software. In other words, assuming you have already bought an iPad, I'd argue
there are hardly any apps that truly take advantage of the tablet interface
(exceptions include Affinity by Serif, Procreate). For me, Muse took an
expensive screen and delivered on the promise of the iPad/tablet that
Apple/the rest of the tech world fumbled. Long live Muse...

------
biztos
Oh wow, you have to enter your email address to even try out the app. That’s a
way bigger barrier to entry than a $100 price point.

Until they change that, there’s no way I’m using or recommending their app.

Is this now considered acceptable for productivity apps?

Edit: and how does that work with GDPR?

------
eitland
I've tested it a bit:

\- This looks _really promising_. It is aleady quite usable and there are some
really nify ideas in there.

\- The price is extremely steep for an app and in addition it it is recurring
and the only options are yearly payments.

\- Looking at what those guys have created and written before this looks like
something I could lobe in the long run (end user programmability, local first
etc)

To say exactly how good it is: if there was a monthly payment option I'd
probably have signed up already just to support it (I do that from time to
time with ideas I love even thought I often end up cancelling most of them.)

------
diego898
I'm extremely impressed with the demo/free tier so far! Out of curiosity, have
you tried LiquidText? This is how I envisioned that app working!

Also, so far, I can see myself //easily// getting lost in the nesting. In my
"outer most" board, I had to handwrite "HOME" in the top left just to make
easier.

I think //searching// is a killer missing feature right now. Also, limits on
board nesting depth, and board "templates" something to let me setup a "deep
reading a PDF" board template that is reusable.

------
disposedtrolley
I used Muse during the private beta and found it to be a refreshing take on
free-form note taking. I've yet to figure out how to incorporate it into my
workflow, but I'm very, very happy to see a passionate team working on fluid,
performant software.

The gestural interface and limited toolset made it easy to focus on taking
notes and arranging thoughts rather than "fighting the program" and wasting
time choosing between dozens of pens and colours.

Best of luck with the launch!

------
jordache
lol $100 for a year. What happens when the company goes away?

How does world-class apps like Procreate make money? They've been providing
free major updates for years!

~~~
TheRealNGenius
I genuinely don't know. Would you care to explain how procreate makes money if
you do know?

------
biztos
I think it looks pretty interesting and I will definitely give it a try. If I
find it useful I don't have any problem with the price.

I have several projects where something like this, done "right" (whatever that
means for me) could be a big help: starting a newsletter; moving to a new
city; writing a book; maybe also building an app.

I wonder, though, how is it not "just" an interactive Mood Board?

So I can put in some screenshots and links and add some text and sketch on it,
this by itself could be good for research... but how do I connect things? Is
there some kind of hierarchy I can apply? Will it give me some kind of insight
after the fact or do I just play with my Boards and then, I dunno, export them
when I'm done?

I found the Handbook pretty helpful but I would suggest having a couple videos
available on the landing page so I can easily get a sense of what you can do
with the app. And at least one of them should be a power-user example.

Good luck with it! I like the idea of the single-app business with a small
team; I hope it works out for you.

------
moojd
I've been looking for a note taking / chart app that worked spatially like
this and that would allow you to zoom indefinitely from high level concepts
into low level details. Specifically something that worked collaboratively
like lucidchart, google docs, etc.

Is there anything similar to this that works in the browser? I'm tempted to
buy an iPad just to try this out. Looks great!

------
sarora27
Hi Adam,

Thank you for sharing Muse! I love it.

In one of your comments you mention:

"There is a learning curve--we like tools take a bit of time investment, but
one that will pay off with power and flexibility in the long run. vim and
emacs were two inspirations here. "

I'm building a product with a similar sort of learning curve. Do you have any
resources you recommend for better understanding how to build these types of
products?

Thanks!

~~~
adamwiggins
That's a really good question—I would love such a resource.

There are some design discussions on the emacs mailing list about the tradeoff
between accessibility and power tool that might be relevant:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/819452/](https://lwn.net/Articles/819452/)

It's a whole new ballgame in the mobile era though. People have been trained
to dismiss an app if they can't figure it out in 10 seconds of use.

Mark and I talked about that on this podcast about our love of manuals, so
maybe that's a start: [https://museapp.com/podcast/3-read-the-fabulous-
manual](https://museapp.com/podcast/3-read-the-fabulous-manual)

~~~
eitland
FWIW I enjoyed the manual. Too many tools go "all UX - no manual" and think a
manual isn't necessary. Often I am afraid this leads to products that become
less useful than they could have been.

------
janandonly
I can not imagine ever paying €109,99 per year for any app. Not even an app
that I would use every day.

But maybe I'm not the intended consumer?

------
m0zg
Impressive UX work, and looks genuinely useful, but I'm always wary of storing
any of my work in proprietary formats without the ability to export it in
readable form. Is there export? If I were to decide to stop the subscription,
in what form can I download my work, if at all?

~~~
ziburski
Yes, you can export all your content as a .muse bundle — which you can rename
to a .zip and unzip to get all the source data.

Also, even after your subscription ends, you will still have access to your
content (and to the export feature) indefinitely. You just can’t create new
cards (as long as you have more than 100).

It’s really important to us that your data isn’t locked into Muse, not by the
data format and not by a subscription requirement.

------
alphachloride
How would you compare this to Microsoft OneNote? It is free and cross
platform. It also lets you put "anything" on your space and lets you scribble
or type anywhere.

What would you say justifies the $99 jump to Muse?

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-
onenote/id410395246](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/microsoft-
onenote/id410395246)

~~~
shdc
I'm able to play videos through Muse.. which is so far useful. Wish muse had
infinite scroll and zoom.

------
TYPE_FASTER
Are you planning on offering some kind of API/integration ability? I'm
thinking it would be great to have structured content, such as rendered org
mode or Markdown, in a widget I can put on a board. Especially if I could link
widgets and link to boards, which would allow for creating really interesting
mind mapping abilities.

~~~
adamwiggins
Yes! Check out our research on this topic: [https://www.inkandswitch.com/end-
user-programming.html](https://www.inkandswitch.com/end-user-programming.html)
\-- although a simple API and Shortcuts hooks would be a good starting place.

~~~
TYPE_FASTER
Cool, thanks for replying. I would also request a desktop version of the app.
While the gestures would be different, it would be really nice to be able to
share the content across devices.

------
nkristoffersen
This looks awesome! Congrats on the launch!

I am a current paid user for Miro and use it in much the same way you show
here but with the added benefit of allowing external collaborators on
browsers.

But, if I didn’t include so many external users, I’d try this. Hell I may try
it right now any way. Looks so smooth.

~~~
adamwiggins
Miro is a solid choice for group whiteboarding, and being native to the web
has lots of advantages. Their iPad app is pretty good too.

We wanted to start with getting the single-user experience completely right,
but Miro-like collaboration is on the roadmap.

------
news_to_me
Just downloaded this, looking forward to fitting it into my workflow!

It's a bit of a bummer that it only really supports landscape mode, though — I
strongly prefer portrait mode when working on the iPad. What was the design
decision to only (primarily) support one mode?

~~~
adamwiggins
Portrait-orientation boards are coming soon!

------
gitgud
It's a beautiful app, but personally I don't see the need for a subscription
service, if it's a standalone app (no mention of cloud hosting or back-end
servers to maintain) and would expect a bit more detail before paying $100
USD/y.

------
8K832d7tNmiQ
I'd buy it if it's 9 dollar a year, but a hundred is a stretch too much.

------
tobyhinloopen
99$ per year? Well I guess Im not the target audience.

Got to admit, it looks pretty nice. That price is just... nope.

For the curious, I might have bought it for a one-time 20$ AND only directly
from the app store, no 3rd party service dependencies

------
screye
Looks like the new OneNote on steroids.

I like it.

I am deeply integrated with Office and Onenote at this point, so I don't see
myself switching. But, it seems like something I was planning to do when I
purchased my Surface pro 7.

------
nafizh
I read a lot of pdfs. But there doesn't seem to be any quick way to scroll
through pages except by hand, zoom in or out a single page or search within a
pdf. Basic functionalities actually.

------
srinathkrishna
Been following your journey and I was waiting for the free tier. A free form
note taking app is something I've missed and I think muse would perfectly fit
this.

~~~
srinathkrishna
Been using it for a couple of hours now. I'm sold with the PDF excerpt
feature. Reading books and papers is going to be fun!

Can you elaborate on the data residency aspects? It's mentioned that all data
is stored on the iPad. Do I need to have an iCloud storage account eventually
as I accumulate more notes?

~~~
ziburski
No need for iCloud storage. You are only limited by the storage on the iPad
itself as everything is stored locally.

------
desireco42
I wouldn't mind paying you as a company or dev $100, but just the fact that
Apple will take $30 is giving me shivers. It is brutal.

------
jordache
Does each board have unlimited canvas size?

~~~
shdc
Only in 1 dimension (x)

------
ta1234567890
Looks cool. Reminded me of padlet.com

------
chrisjarvis
this makes me want an iPad, looks beautiful, bookmarked for the future!

